# Market size of decorative apparel UK



## Escobar (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I was just wondering if anyone could help me. I'm trying to find out how much worth the decorative t-shirt industry of the UK is? It seems that there are plenty companies both here in the UK and in the US, so it must be worth several billions (the US market certainly is worth around $50 billion if I'm correct?).
I'm aware that the US market seems a bit more developed than the UK's but if I'm correct we started a bit later over here???

Thanks for all your time and help!
Michael


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

decorative t-shirt??? Market worth?


----------



## Escobar (Jan 6, 2009)

lindsayanng said:


> decorative t-shirt??? Market worth?


I'm not sure if I said it the wrong way. I was just wondering how much worth this industry is in the UK. It's interesting how easily you can find the value of the US industry, but it seems impossible to find the UK one. It's obviously not going to be on nationalstatistics.gov.uk 

Thanks


----------



## ako (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah I can't seem to find that either. Anyone out there who has a clue, there double kudos point if you can help.


----------



## ako (Jul 9, 2008)

in 2006 printed apparel as a whole was worth $62 billion

best i can do


----------

